# CPC in Tacoma, Washington Seeking Coding and Billing position



## Surgeons123 (Nov 21, 2012)

As a National Certified Coder and Billing Specialist I have 4 years experience in the medical field I am currently seeking for a full time position.

Reach me at: 253-301-2743
email to: stacysao@rocketmail.com


----------



## lindaayala2019@gmail.com (Nov 21, 2012)

*Need your help*

Hi,

I'm working on a Code A Round-Family Practice-Round 1-Note 2 and I am having such a hard time coming up with the ICD-9 code(s) for the senario. Can someone guide me in the right code range, There could be more than one ICD-9 code but I don't think so. Any help is much appreciated. 

Mandy 

CHIEF COMPLAINT: Mouth injury. 
HISTORY OF PRESENT ILLNESS: Joshua, age 11 months, here with mother is being seen on an emergent basis. One hour ago, he fell on a baby walker. Mother noticed a lot of bleeding from the mouth and called and was told to come right in. No loss of consciousness or other injury noted. 
ALLERGIES: None known. 
MEDICATIONS: None. 
EXAMINATION: GENERAL APPEARANCE: Looks well, alert and responsive. Weight: 22 pounds 6 ounces. T: 98.1F. SKIN: Swelling of the upper lip, especially on the left side. Laceration of frenulum with small amount of acute bleeding. HEENT: Teeth do not feel loose. No tenderness to palpation. 
IMPRESSION: Laceration of frenulum. 
PLAN: Reassured mother that this does not need any special treatment. Recommended soft bland diet for few days while it heals. Recheck p.r.n.


----------



## Surgeons123 (Nov 21, 2012)

*dx codes*



lvfranco2010@hotmail.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm working on a Code A Round-Family Practice-Round 1-Note 2 and I am having such a hard time coming up with the ICD-9 code(s) for the senario. Can someone guide me in the right code range, There could be more than one ICD-9 code but I don't think so. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> ...



959.09 for mouth injury, and you want to used e-code for the falling E888.8


----------



## DMRgn2010 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Updated resume for CPC-A seeking coding-related position.*

I am interested in a job in the Tyler, Texas area.

*OBJECTIVE*
To obtain a career where I may utilize my clerical, medical office, medical coding skills, knowledge, and training in a medical office with advancement in medical coding.

*EMPLOYMENT EXPERIENCE:*
11/2003 – Present
Greenberg Smoked Turkeys
Tyler, Texas, (903) 595-0725
- Seasonal Office Assistant/Proofreader

08/2009 – 11/2009
Sigal Heart Center
Tyler, Texas, (903) 592-6355
- Medical Records Clerk 

05/2004 – 08/2004
University of Texas Health Center
Tyler, Texas, (903) 877-7943
- Temporary Clerical Assistant 

*VOLUNTEER EXPERIENCE:*
07/19/2011 - 10/28/2011, 01/2012-Present
Trinity Mother Frances
Tyler, Texas, (903) 531-4435
- Hospitalist Office (05/02/2012-10/11/2012)
- Health at Work (07/19/11-10/27/11; 01/04/12-05/03/12)
- Business Services (01/16/12-05/01/12)
- Gift Shop (02/13/12-04/09/12)

02/2009 – 08/2009
Trinity Mother Frances
Tyler, Texas, (903) 531-4435
- Volunteer (Adult/Student), Hospitalist Office 

*PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS*
AAPC member, 04/30/2010

*CERTIFICATIONS*
CPC-A, 06/16/2011

*EDUCATION*
Tyler Junior College, Tyler, Texas
AAS Degree/Certificate of Proficiency, Medical Office Administrative Assistant, 05/2009
Certificates of Proficiency, Computer Informational Sys.Applic./Mgmt., 08/1993

*References available upon request*


----------

